# Would love another baby



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

Have posted in a couple of other areas but not really had many replies-hoping here will be better.

I already have children but will need ivf to have another. I'm so nervous about it all. We are saving up at the moment. I have other problems and have had four cs with my children and also two miscarriages.

Never thought I'd be in this position and feel so overwhelmed but I so desperately want another baby.


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi

I just want to wish you luck on your journey.  I had icsi for my first and we are thinking about trying for number two soon.  Even though I have done it before I still feel nervous as it is such an emotional time.  When are you going to try?

Whirl


----------



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

We are going to save up for a few months then hopefully try but I have to have some scans and tests done at hospital as I have pcos and ovarian varices so I need to see what the results of those are first.

I am hoping all being well that we would have saved enough by oct/nov this year.

Is I is the same as ivf? Sorry I'm not an expert on it all yet ! So many confusing things to learn about!


----------



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

Icsi I mean!


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, good luck with your plan. IVF seems to always be about looking forward to x,y or Z

For your treatment ICSI is the same as IVF. It just means that when they get an egg and sperm in a petri dish they inject the sperm into the egg with ISI rather than letting the sperm fertilise the egg in the dish itself. 

I think ICSI is mainly for male fertility problems so it would be worth asking why they think ICSI is needed if theres no male issue. 

ICSI is more expensive than IVF at my clinic. Around £900 I think. 

Good luck


----------

